# Mal ne Frage an die alten Hasen

## LuxJux

Bei euch läuft gentoo doch schon seit zigTausend-Updates.

Meine GrundInstallion war (äh, mit gcc-6.3 ?)

Bringt das was, nochmal ein --emptytree mit gcc-7.3.0 zu machen ?

Oder mit gcc-12.5.9 (falls es den dann gibt) ?

Edit: Kernel ist 4.16.13Last edited by LuxJux on Wed Jun 27, 2018 9:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Beim Update auf das Profil 17.0 musste man tatsächlich kürzlich mal das ganze System neu bauen (mit mindestens gcc 6.4.0). Das wär jetzt für mich der einzige Grund, das zu machen – falls noch nicht geschehen. Gab einen News-Eintrag dazu: "2017-11-30-new-17-profiles".

----------

## 3PO

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> [...] Bringt das was, nochmal ein --emptytree mit gcc-7.3.0 zu machen ? ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [...] Some people swear that they need to rebuild every single package on their system when a new GCC version is made available. Of course, that doesn't make sense, since there are many applications that are not using GCC for their build and install process anyhow, so they would never be affected by such changes.
> 
> That, however, doesn't mean they are completely incorrect: newer GCC versions often include better support for the processors' instruction set, which might influence the performance of some applications in a positive way. ...

 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_GCC

----------

## Tyrus

@LuxJux:

Ob es was bringt?

Muss jeder selber beurteilen. Ich habe es hier gemacht, hatte aber auch die nötige Zeit dafür. Ist ein Hauptversionssprung und ich hatte mir vorgenommen für solche Sprünge alles neuzubaun.

Nötig ist es nicht.

Aber so ein Neubau prüft das System sehr gut auf Konsistenzprobleme. Ich hatte drei Pakete gehabt, die sich nicht mehr einfach so mit gcc-7.3.0 baun lassen wollten. Bei zwei reichte es einfach die unstable Version freizugeben. Bei einem Paket (x11-themes/oxygen-gtk) musste ich aber das Useflag "doc" erstmal rauswerfen, weil doxygen sich mit einem Segmentation fault verabschiedet (ich hatte keine Lust das auszuforschen bisher). Ausserdem hatte ich noch ein paar verstecke Ebuild-Änderungen gefunden, die erst jetzt aktiv sind. Für mesa hatte ich "Use=opencl" aktiv. Der Ebuild wurde aber geändert in der Ar,t das nur noch für 2 bestimmte Grafikkarten dafür geeignet sind (meine nicht.)

Wenn du sehr viel Zeit und Muße hast, mach erst ein Backup und dann kannste alles neubaun.

----------

## Erdie

Wenn man sicher gehen will, baut man einfach alles neu. Ob es nun notwendig ist oder nicht, es kostet lediglich 24h Strom. Und auch das Risiko hält sich in Grenzen, da ja alles bereits vorhanden ist und selbst ein Fehler beim Bauen nicht  zu inkonsistenzen führen kann. Zumindest kann es nicht schlechter werden als vorher.

----------

## LuxJux

Der Kernel hat zwar seine eigenen Regeln.

Aber der baut sich schon mit gcc....oder nicht....oder doch ?

portage/emerge ist ja auch in Python geschrieben und betrifft demzufolge das gcc-Upadte nicht.

---------

Edit:edit

----------

## LuxJux

Vielen Dank. Im englischen bin ich selten beim lesen

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *LuxJux wrote:*   [...] Bringt das was, nochmal ein --emptytree mit gcc-7.3.0 zu machen ? ... 
> 
>  *Quote:*   [...] Some people swear that they need to rebuild every single package on their system when a new GCC version is made available. Of course, that doesn't make sense, since there are many applications that are not using GCC for their build and install process anyhow, so they would never be affected by such changes.
> 
> That, however, doesn't mean they are completely incorrect: newer GCC versions often include better support for the processors' instruction set, which might influence the performance of some applications in a positive way. ... 
> ...

 

----------

## zipdrive

Nichts zum Thema, aber mein Gentoo existiert seit 21. August 2012 und ist up to date.   :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## 3PO

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> [...] Bringt das was, nochmal ein --emptytree mit gcc-7.3.0 zu machen ? ...

 

Nur noch so als Anmerkung:

Wenn man schon alles neu baut, dann baut man zuerst das System (respektive die Toolchain) neu und dann mit neuem System, dann alles:

```
emerge -ave @system

emerge -ave @world
```

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Wenn Glibc oder Gcc aktualisiert werden, dann sollte das ganze System neu gebaut werden.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Keruskenfuerst wrote:*   

> Wenn Glibc oder Gcc aktualisiert werden, dann sollte das ganze System neu gebaut werden.

 

Das wird LaTeX, Perl, Python, Ruby, Haskell (etc etc) packages sicher unheimlich viel bringen...   :Wink: 

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *LuxJux wrote:*   [...] Bringt das was, nochmal ein --emptytree mit gcc-7.3.0 zu machen ? ... 
> 
> Nur noch so als Anmerkung:
> 
> Wenn man schon alles neu baut, dann baut man zuerst das System (respektive die Toolchain) neu und dann mit neuem System, dann alles:
> ...

 Also wenn man das System nach einem Gcc-Upgrade ganz dringend vollständig neu bauen möchte (Außer LibTool muss man nix neu bauen), dann würde ich, wenn libtool fertig erneuert wurde, 'eix-installed-after -b' bevorzugen. In etwa so:

```
 $ emerge -1av $(eix-installed-after -b sys-devel/gcc) --exclude sys-devel/gcc
```

'-b' dreht die Bedeutung um von "nach" auf "vor"

'--exclude sys-devel/gcc', damit nicht auch der alte gcc neu gebaut wird.

Das hat den imensen Vorteil, dass man, sollte man zwischendrin Fehler von Hand beheben müssen, bequem nur das aufgreift, was noch übrig ist. So kommt man auch mit Situationen klar, in denen man 'emerge --resume' nicht mehr nutzen kann.

----------

## l3u

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es einen spürbaren Unterschied macht (oder überhaupt einen). Wenn's nicht sein _muss_, dann würde ich mein System nicht komplett neu bauen.

----------

## LuxJux

Bisher war 

```
 emerge --keep-going
```

 meine Wahl.

Nur mal, um das auf den Punkt zu bringen. Die deutsche Anleitung ist ...äh, ja, könnte besser sein

Nun ist eine 500GB-SSD im Zulauf. Da muß ich das sowieso noch mal neu machen. Es sein denn, ich bekomm die BS'e irgendwie rüberkopiert.

( Win MUß sowieso nochmal neu installiert werden, wegen Kopierschutz und MBR)

In älteren Beiträgen wurde mitgeteilt, .....kurz und und gut. Wie man ein linux richtig sichert, hab ich bisher noch nicht rausgefunden.

Einige Ordner braucht man wohl nicht speichern.

Mal sehen, was TI so drauf hat, mit neuer Platte und altem System.

```
emerge --resume
```

guck ich mir morgen an, wenn die SSD da ist.

--------------------

Edit:

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Beim Update auf das Profil 17.0 musste man tatsächlich kürzlich mal das ganze System neu bauen (mit mindestens gcc 6.4.0). Das wär jetzt für mich der einzige Grund, das zu machen – falls noch nicht geschehen. Gab einen News-Eintrag dazu: "2017-11-30-new-17-profiles".

 

Ja, das wurde beachtet und nach dieser Anleitung durchgeführt

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Bisher war 
> 
> ```
>  emerge --keep-going
> ```
> ...

 

Ich sag es mal so. Wenn du das System neu aufsetzen kannst und die Nutzer einfch Migrieren willst. Reit in der Regel das Nutzerverzeichnis z.B. /home/karl um Karls Dateien zu sichern. Aber interessant ist auch die Versionen der verwendeten Software, als auch das alle Pakete bei einer Migration installiert waren. Zum Beispiel KDE oder Gnome und die Unterschiedlichen Programme welcher der Nutzer zuvor verwendete. Dann muss die user-ID mit der auf dem neuen System überein stimmen.. und aus Nutzer-Perspektive war es das schon.

Wichtig ist da sman weiß wo die Daten gespeichert wurden ob auf dem Rechner oder in einer Datenbank.

Willst du hingegen Informationen zum System im allgemeinen speichern und welche Pakete installiert sind, brauchst du halt /etc/portage .. die World Files, eine Liste der installierten Pakete und so weiter. Meistens ist ein Komplett-Backup schon besser, weil du dann alles hast. Beim letzten mal war das halt ein Problem weil du auch noch die Meta-Informationen vom Dateisystem gespeichert hattest, wie bei einem Disk-Image. Es hängt halt immer von dem Fall ab, den du abdecken möchtest.

Gentoo kannst du einfach neu installieren... auch die Pakete etc. Da brauchst du kein Backup wenn du die Zeit für das neu kompilieren mit brinbst. Aber die Nuzterdaten sind schon wertvoller ... :) Eigene E-Mails, Browser Settings, Desktop Hintergrund und so weiter...

----------

